# Miriam Gössner im Playboy!!! 03/ 2014



## dante_23 (12 Feb. 2014)

Statt in Sotschi im engen Skianzug nach olympischen Medaillen zu jagen, präsentiert Biathletin Miriam Gössner ihren Goldkörper nackt im "Playboy". Und wird damit für große Augen sorgen. Ihre beste Freundin, Magdalena Neuner, weiß nichts von den Bildern. "Das wird eine Überraschung für sie", so Gössner im "Playboy".

Auch ihren Freund, Alpin-Star und Gold-Hoffnung Felix Neureuther, "überfiel" die 23-Jährige mit dem Plan für das Foto-Shooting förmlich: "Ich hatte mich schon entschieden, die Bilder zu machen, bevor wir zusammengekommen sind. Als dann der Termin für die Fotos anstand, habe ich einfach gesagt: Ich fahre am Wochenende zum Playboy-Shooting. Er fand das völlig okay."

Weibliche Seite zeigen
Zu ihren Gründen sagte Gössner: "Ich wollte eine andere, eine weibliche Seite von mir zeigen, und ich denke, das ist toll gelungen. Man kennt uns Sportlerinnen ja immer nur im Rennanzug und in Trainingsklamotten, da ist nicht viel mit Weiblichkeit." (t.online.de)


----------



## Sachse (12 Feb. 2014)

ja sind ganz passable Bilder geworden 

aber für alle hier:

diese werden hier nicht gepostet, falls die wer ab Donnerstag finden sollte, wenn das Mag rauskommt


----------



## Death Row (12 Feb. 2014)

Da ist dem Playboy jedenfalls ein GANZ großer Wurf gelungen! Habe die Bilder schon gesehen und bin schwer begeistert :drip:

Übrigens ist *Isabella Laböck* ebenfalls drin


----------



## Sachse (12 Feb. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Da ist dem Playboy jedenfalls ein GANZ großer Wurf gelungen! Habe die Bilder schon gesehen und bin schwer begeistert :drip:
> 
> Übrigens ist *Isabella Laböck* ebenfalls drin



nö, die wär im letzten März drin gewesen


----------



## dante_23 (12 Feb. 2014)

die nachricht, dass sie in der neuen ausgabe sein wird, hat mich ziemlich überrascht!
eine sehr, sehr gute wahl vom playboy


----------



## Death Row (12 Feb. 2014)

Und Magdalena hatte immer abgelehnt


----------



## dante_23 (12 Feb. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Und Magdalena hatte immer abgelehnt



ja, an magdalena habe ich dabei auch gedacht... schade, dass sie die angebote abgelehnt hatte. aber wer weiß, vll zieht sie ja jetzt nach


----------



## Death Row (12 Feb. 2014)

Ich hoffe zusätzlich auf Andrea Henkel


----------



## toddy (12 Feb. 2014)

Wenn Neuner nachziehen würde, wäre es ein Traum.


----------



## redbeard (13 Feb. 2014)

Die Bilder sind gut, aber halt PB, d.h. zu viel Inszensierung, Schminke und nachträgliche PS-Bearbeitung. Die herzerfrischende Natürlichkeit von Miri geht da bei manchen leider ein bißchen verloren. Aber insgesamt verdammt schön anzusehen.


----------



## Max100 (13 Feb. 2014)

toddy schrieb:


> Wenn Neuner nachziehen würde, wäre es ein Traum.



Mit Baby-Bauch ?


----------



## comatron (13 Feb. 2014)

Bin ein wenig enttäuscht. Das übliche PB-Verfahren : Visagisten und Grafiker toben sich aus, das Model wird zur Nebensache. Die Bilder sind klinisch rein, sehr esthetisch und sehr langweilig.


----------



## chris85 (13 Feb. 2014)

Sind tolle BIlder find eich sie ist eine sexy Frau. Magdalena Neuner wäre natürlich toll, sie sollte sich das wirklich trauen, warum nicht auch mal mit Baby-Bauch.:WOW:


----------



## Mobbel88 (17 Feb. 2014)

Ja Magdalena Neuner wäre schon cool


----------



## tahlganis (19 Feb. 2014)

Lena wäre mir lieber gewesen


----------



## HansiWagener (20 Feb. 2014)

dante_23 schrieb:


> Statt in Sotschi im engen Skianzug nach olympischen Medaillen zu jagen, präsentiert Biathletin Miriam Gössner ihren Goldkörper nackt im "Playboy". Und wird damit für große Augen sorgen. Ihre beste Freundin, Magdalena Neuner, weiß nichts von den Bildern. "Das wird eine Überraschung für sie", so Gössner im "Playboy".
> 
> Auch ihren Freund, Alpin-Star und Gold- Felix Neureuther, "überfiel" die 23-Jährige mit dem Plan für das -Shooting förmlich: "Ich hatte mich schon entschieden, die zu machen, bevor wir zusammengekommen sind. Als dann der Termin für die Fotos anstand, habe ich einfach gesagt: Ich fahre am Wochenende zum Playboy-Shooting. Er fand das völlig okay."
> 
> ...



Hat jemand Fotos aus dem Playboy, wo die Gössner nackt zu sehen ist


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

This can only turn out good.


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Ups, da habe ich wohl was verpasst ...


----------

